# R.I.P. Holger Czukay



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Holger Czukay died recently at the age of 79 under unclear circumstances the German police are investigating. His body was found at the 5th of September after not having been seen for several days. Reading about it in a local newspaper from the Köln area I get the impression his death may have to do with the recent death of his wife in late July. 
Holger got interested in music through radio repair and studied under Stockhausen. When he heard I am the Walrus he got interested in non classical rock music (e.g. the Velvet Underground and Zappa). He cofounded Can, a famous Krautrock band. He played bass and was their recording engineer. One of his trademarks was the use of shortwave radio sounds and his early pioneering of sampling. He collaborated amongst others with Jah Wobble, David Sylvian, U.N.K.L.E., Brian Eno, Eurythmics.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

RIP. I love his two albums with David Sylvian.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)

Czukay was a very big influence on me in the 70s when I was exploring psychotropic drugs and avant-garde music.










With Cluster & Eno





This one is kind of like when you're falling asleep but not quite there but you're hearing voices speaking.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

R.I.P. I would be interested in finding out more about the investigation of his death. Very unclear, like the way you put it, it sounds like his wife's death may have been depressing him and he kind of didn't have the full strength to live?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

regenmusic said:


> R.I.P. I would be interested in finding out more about the investigation of his death. Very unclear, like the way you put it, it sounds like his wife's death may have been depressing him and he kind of didn't have the full strength to live?


That is what I am thinking but as for now it's speculative.


----------

